# Install new steering column



## #1MikeLedterman (Jul 29, 2017)

I am having the hardest time trying to remove my existing steering column on a 1965 GTO. I would like to find someone in the South Bay Area who removes and installs steering columns. 
Thanks for your help
ml


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Depends on which South Bay you're from. San Diego or San Francisco. 

What seems to be the problem with removal? Should be rather straight forward.


----------



## Hotsticker1 (Aug 20, 2017)

I just completely removed steering column from my 65 GTO, installed new aftermarket lower bearing and reinstalled column in less than 2 hrs with no problem. My first time ever removing the steering column. I could maybe help you.


----------



## #1MikeLedterman (Jul 29, 2017)

I finally got it removed. Now i’m trying to decide til or original. Also where did you get your replacement


----------

